# neutering and mating again soon after



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just wondering how long after neutering is a male still likely to be fertile
I caught my boy mating my unspayed girl in heat, after he was neutered, didnt think anything of it at first, i will have io check how long after,but as she was in season 2 weeks off and 2 weeks on, she doesnt seem to be coming on heat like she did, could be just the mating thats knocked her off i suppose, 
Only just thought of asking this question as i was looking at the breeding section, will get the vets invoice out in the morning and check the date


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Could be up to a month, I think. How long ago was he neutered? Most people, when there are one of each, if not done at the same time, will get the female done first, to prevent this sort of thing.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I got caught out 8 weeks after neutering.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have heard of a boy making a girl pregnant six weeks after he was castrated. We had always said 6 weeks just to be safe but it really can still happen after that length of time although I am sure it must be very rare. (8 weeks tells me I have taken risks in the past but been safe.) 

On the other hand as you say, sometimes a neuter can knock a girl off call by mating her.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Always been told up to 8 weeks, know breeders caught out at 6-7 weeks


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> Just wondering how long after neutering is a male still likely to be fertile
> I caught my boy mating my unspayed girl in heat, after he was neutered, didnt think anything of it at first, i will have io check how long after,but as she was in season 2 weeks off and 2 weeks on, she doesnt seem to be coming on heat like she did, could be just the mating thats knocked her off i suppose,
> Only just thought of asking this question as i was looking at the breeding section, will get the vets invoice out in the morning and check the date


By the sound of it it's not too late to get her spayed, which will terminate any pregnancy.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> By the sound of it it's not too late to get her spayed, which will terminate any pregnancy.


That's pretty drastic action with a breeding queen.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

havoc said:


> That's pretty drastic action with a breeding queen.


Is she a breeding queen? Wasn't sure.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

The OP is a breeder.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

havoc said:


> The OP is a breeder.


Ah right. Hope it's an acceptable mating then.


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Ah right. Hope it's an acceptable mating then.


Hehe accidental pregnancy - it can happen to anyone I suppose, no matter how knowledgeable 

I have seen a few adverts of healer kittens form breeders whose cat escaped and mated with the local to. - pretty cute crossed kittens .. They sell just as well, the breeders promote the 'good rigour of a Moggie mix'.

(Although chances are this wasn't a Moggie... Although you must have had reasons for neutering him?)


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I do hope for you OP that if she is pregnant this mating was acceptable (although not planned). I wouldn't have known for males to be able to mate succesfully weeks after neutering either. I know that there are many accounts of unplanned matings (being bred too soon etc), however it can be nervewrecking when the cats are, say, closely related. I reckon the male was a stud that just retired.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry havent been on the forum since posting this,if shes pregnant its fine, i am giving up breeding as i have only 2 girls now, only 1 really as had the other girl done at the same time as the boy, but this one was in season, ,and it wasnt then it was a few weeks after i think, cant find the blooming recipts from vets with neutering dates on, but this happened on 11,January, and he was neutered before Christmas, it only crossed my mind as when stroking her i thought her nipples felt a bit prominent,so looked and they look pink, but even when i knew she was pregnant in the past,she didnt show for ages as shes a big cat, she does look to have put weight on, but not on the tummy area, will just wait and see, i could take her for a scan ,but time will tell, and yes they are both Ragdolls,both kept inside so i know it can only be him if she is


----------



## Timern (Feb 17, 2015)

Cats are still capable of producing sperm up to 4-weeks after they are neutered. Ive heard of some siring litters up to 2-months after! However, I dont think this is the norm. But, I would be careful up until the 2-month mark, just in case. You might want to consider spaying her. However, if she is used for breeding, this might not be the best route to take. Most people dont want to spay their breeding cats. I believe the person who posted this is a breeder. However, Im not sure. Accidental pregnancies can happen. I hope the cats are at least of the same breed.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Timern said:


> Cats are still capable of producing sperm up to 4-weeks after they are neutered.
> <snip>


If you mean producing new sperm then no, since the testicles are removed at castration the cat cannot produce any more sperm.

However since there are places along the remaining reproductive tract that store mature sperm the cat can still father kittens for some weeks after castration.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am going to wait and see if shes pregnant or not, if not she will be spayed, which was the original plan, but everytime i planned on spaying her she came on heat, ,very regularly, because she hasnt for a few weeks it could be shes pregnant,or just knocked off heat by being mated


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> I am going to wait and see if shes pregnant or not, if not she will be spayed, which was the original plan, but everytime i planned on spaying her she came on heat, ,very regularly, because she hasnt for a few weeks it could be shes pregnant,or just knocked off heat by being mated


The trick in my view for anyone wanting to spay an adult female cat is to book her in for a week after she starts calling, 10 days if she calls for a long time. That way she will probably have finished calling when her appointment comes round.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

MightyMouse88 said:


> Hehe accidental pregnancy - it can happen to anyone I suppose, no matter how knowledgeable
> 
> I have seen a few adverts of healer kittens form breeders whose cat escaped and mated with the local to. - pretty cute crossed kittens .. They sell just as well, the breeders promote the 'good rigour of a Moggie mix'.
> 
> (Although chances are this wasn't a Moggie... Although you must have had reasons for neutering him?)


I know quite a lot of breeders and only one has had an 'oops' litter. The people trying to advertise their moggie cross kittens as 'healthier' are jumping on a bandwagon, many of them are BYBs who produce litter after litter of moggie cross kittens. Bet they charge as much for them as well.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad to hear Jaycee05. I hope you let us know when you find out if she's pregnant or not, I reckon you should know in the next few weeks? If she is then maybe this was just supposed to be your last litter, hehe.


----------



## prada (Nov 3, 2007)

My vet says that a boy can still be fertile up to 2 months after castration.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

prada said:


> My vet says that a boy can still be fertile up to 2 months after castration.


I agree with your vet.


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> I know quite a lot of breeders and only one has had an 'oops' litter. The people trying to advertise their moggie cross kittens as 'healthier' are jumping on a bandwagon, many of them are BYBs who produce litter after litter of moggie cross kittens. Bet they charge as much for them as well.


I've seen a fe opps litters on these forums ... This one too would an oops litter of course - as I said - astonishing the vet didn't warn of this. But it can (oops litters) happen to anyone, despite best intentions. The oops kittens I've seen (where I live) are advertised as such and not a lot more expensive than a Moggie. (That is established breeders of course - as you said, non-breeders deliberately mate their purebred for a crossed breed litter).


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Almost none of all the oops litters I've seen here are from pukka breeders.


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Pukka?



............


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MightyMouse88 said:


> Pukka?
> 
> ............


It means genuine or above board


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I have just had two 8 month old boys fixed , I asked the question and my vet said upto 10 weeks ... My boys are not kept with my girls so zero chance of any Ooppsss litters... But it was good to know incase I did have any boys about when my girl are in with their kittens


----------

